
Volkswagen's US sales go up in October, despite diesel emissions scandal - qzervaas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/3/9663734/volkswagen-diesel-emissions-scandal-october-sales-rise
======
buserror
There is a lot of latency when buying a new car; it's likely that a lot of
people already had committed, and perhaps quite a few called back their dealer
and got as nice 'panic' discount...

It's likely there will be a fall, but it'll take a little while to show...

